

Chaleo, Red Bull Co-Founder and Thailand’s 3rd-Richest Man, Dies - fosk
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-03-19/chaleo-red-bull-co-founder-and-thailand-s-3rd-richest-man-dies.html

======
jedberg
Given that he was 89, it sounds like he lived a long and full life.

I was expecting this to be the story of a guy who died young using his own
product. I was glad to see that wasn't the case.

------
chrisrhoden
May I ask the reason this belongs on Hacker News? The article doesn't link
this particularly to my interests. Is it just that many readers are fond of
Red Bull?

~~~
theorique
Probably. Lots of programmers (me included) like raging on their code while
hopped up on energy drinks, and RB is one of the originals.

~~~
bengl3rt
Agreed. Along with great headphones, it helps me get "in the zone" once I sit
down at my computer in the afternoon after a morning of stupid/boring
meetings... Its effect is probably 50% psychological at this point :)

------
joshu
Ok. What IS Red Bull, anyway? It tastes terrible to me. Do some people like
it?

~~~
swah
THe most famous energy drink... most youngsters I see drinking it mix it with
alcohol to "get pumped" for the clubz.

~~~
joshu
Oh, I know what it is - I've tried it and found it horrible.

I meant, what is it supposed to be? Is it supposed to taste like something?

